# Anyone had big weight loss and gone into remission?



## Haggied (Aug 1, 2021)

I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes this week. To say I was upset is an understatement. However, I’ve had a few days now to process everything and I accept things need to drastically change. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share their story regarding losing weight and getting their diabetes into remission. I have a lot of weight to lose and want nothing more than to manage this disease long term and get into remission.
I’m sure there are lots of inspirational stories and I think they would really help reassure me things can be ok!


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 1, 2021)

Yup ok.

Diagnosis HbA1c 140 weight 94Kg. Diet pretty atrocious. Felt incredibly lousy. Couldn't walk. Couldn't balance. Couldn't speak properly. Tired all the time. Big friend of the toilet and thirsty for England. Sweating? Let's not go there...

In hospital for a week. Incorrectly diagnosed at first as a T1 eventually redianosed as a T2 about 2 montgs later. Decided to find out what to do for myself. Found this web site. Learned everything i needed from here.

Changed my diet (probably a bit too drastically, but I didn't know then that it needed to be done more gently). Reduced my carb intake, increased fats and protein and pretty much everything else into more normal ranges. Eventually increased my exercise too.

Stopped all meds after a month (under supervision). Blood glucose levels settled down. Weight just fell off. 34.8 Kg lost. Clothes no longer fit. Energy came back. And my shoes are all loose too. The toilet and I almost became strangers. I have no hands now when I put my coat on. Balance returned but I'll never be a high wire artist. Had to put three new holes in my belt to stop my trowsers falling down. Speach returned as did the ability to think clearer (but not spell any better). 

HBA1c 140 Nov 2020, then 46 in Jan 2021, then 39 by March 2021.

I record everything heath and diet wise, every day and it has really helped.

I am determined to beat this evil self imposed (probably) scourge, if at all possible and it looks like it is possible. 

The next phase may be a bit tricky as I come off my diet and move to weight maintenance whilst still keeping low carb. Could be interesting.

You know, I haven't had a wine gum in almost a year now. Before I ate them like I was harvesting them. I needed the energy input but it never seemed to really help....


----------



## TinaD (Aug 1, 2021)

I have lost 6stone and my last 2 HbA1C tests were normal. I did it by eating very low carb (keto). It isn't a cure becasue quite small amounts of carbs over 20g put my finger prick blood tests outside normal limits and it may take several days to get back on target. Also having an infection or having to take steroids can push the levels up but assuming no infection and no steroids sticking below 20gm works for me. You can find some good recipes on the diet doctor website. Some people manage with a somewhat higher carb intake and that site also has more liberal recipes. I am 74. If I can get my weight and BG levels down it suggests that most people can as I am not an otherwise very healthy specimen. Have a look at the work of Professor Roy Taylor at Newcastle University - he has been running research on weight loss, reduction of visceral fat and remission of diabetes. He is fixing most of his patients who stay in remission of they do not regain the weight and in particular the gut fat. Good luck Haggied.


----------



## Haggied (Aug 1, 2021)

Wow, well done you two on turning your life around. I am motivated to change things too but love reading your stories. It really is inspirational!


----------



## Inka (Aug 1, 2021)

There was a thread mentioning Prof Taylor here recently:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...emission-programme-oviva-aka-newcastle.94882/

Some inspiring stories there too.


----------



## Christy (Aug 1, 2021)

Haggied said:


> I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes this week. To say I was upset is an understatement. However, I’ve had a few days now to process everything and I accept things need to drastically change. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share their story regarding losing weight and getting their diabetes into remission. I have a lot of weight to lose and want nothing more than to manage this disease long term and get into remission.
> I’m sure there are lots of inspirational stories and I think they would really help reassure me things can be ok!


Lost 4 stone 7. Working on losing more. Bought a meter and cut down heavily on carbs. Went for a daily walk. Pretty much cut down heavily on processed foods. Not as strict now but watch what I eat and what I weigh carefully. Determined that this won't get the better of me. I was fortunate in that my starting point was 49. You can do this! Lots of help here if you need it.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 1, 2021)

I was "officially" just a bit overweight at diagnosis, with a BMI of 25 point something. Zapped my T2 by losing about 10kg; lost the weight by cutting calories.  Then I lost another ~5kg, just to be on the safe side, and because being skinny is fun 

Maintaining weight loss is the hard part. I think I'm fortunate in that I don't find it *really* hard, but it does require constant vigilance.


----------



## adrian1der (Aug 2, 2021)

I was dieting and taking more exercise before diagnosis but have kept it going. Came off meds after three months and still doing fine with my BG. I feel better and fitter than I have done in years! Before and after shots attached


----------



## Kreator (Aug 2, 2021)

@Haggied, all I can say is I've now lost 12.9Kg in 12 weeks - NHS Low Calorie Diet - Diagnosed 3 years ago, and got HbA1c back under control shortly after then ever since - wasn't until I pushed for the NHS Diet, that I realised I needed to shift the weight quick to get T2 into remission - Prof Taylor inspired, with lots of inspiration from other people on this forum - @Weekender, @ColinUK to name a couple - for 3 years I've been trying to understand what's going on - trial & error mainly - with a glucose monitor to help - this diet is just the final push needed - I must say though up until recently, my DN ethics were to keep T2 under control rather than remission - I was always looking at remission! - Hopefully now though times are changing for the better with the NHS, so should be of benefit for all!

Go for it - don't look back, and don't give in! - as @Gwynn suggests at the bottom of their signature - "Never give up. Never surrender"!


----------



## Weekender (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi Kreator

My HbA1c results arrived today - 30 mmol/mol

So I'm concluding that the diet does the business


----------



## Weekender (Aug 3, 2021)

Haggied said:


> I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes this week. To say I was upset is an understatement. However, I’ve had a few days now to process everything and I accept things need to drastically change. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share their story regarding losing weight and getting their diabetes into remission. I have a lot of weight to lose and want nothing more than to manage this disease long term and get into remission.
> I’m sure there are lots of inspirational stories and I think they would really help reassure me things can be ok!


Hi @Haggied
I was diagnosed 12 weeks ago, HbA1c 49 I did the 'Newcastle Diet' 800 calories - 3 shakes + salad and veg (and no beer which was my weakness) for about 7 weeks and carried on eating a reduced amount.
My results from last Tuesday HbA1c = 30
I've posted my weekly progress here Link
I think 8 weeks of focussed dieting worked well for me, I don't think I could have sustained self control over a longer period


----------



## Felinia (Aug 3, 2021)

Gwynn said:


> Yup ok.
> 
> Diagnosis HbA1c 140 weight 94Kg. Diet pretty atrocious. Felt incredibly lousy. Couldn't walk. Couldn't balance. Couldn't speak properly. Tired all the time. Big friend of the toilet and thirsty for England. Sweating? Let's not go there...
> 
> ...


Off the point, but I recognise another Galaxy Quest fan!!


----------



## travellor (Aug 5, 2021)

I lost 5 stone.
I did the Newcastle diet, and reversed my type 2


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 5, 2021)

Galaxy quest. One of my favourite films too


----------



## Barfly (Aug 5, 2021)

Haggied said:


> I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes this week. To say I was upset is an understatement. However, I’ve had a few days now to process everything and I accept things need to drastically change. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share their story regarding losing weight and getting their diabetes into remission. I have a lot of weight to lose and want nothing more than to manage this disease long term and get into remission.
> I’m sure there are lots of inspirational stories and I think they would really help reassure me things can be ok!


@Haggied 
My HbA1c was exactly the same as yours at 59.   When I first started my self-treatment my levels on the meter spiked at 15+ and 6.2.  Now they have levelled out and average under 10 for the most part.  I do not know how much of that is due to the Metformin and how much to my dietary changes.  Try these steps advice to another newbie: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/carbs.95061/post-1093731
Cheers Tony.


----------



## Weekender (Aug 5, 2021)

Gwynn said:


> Galaxy quest. One of my favourite films too


By Grapthar's hammer, and mine!


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 6, 2021)

Watched it again last night. Sheer pleasure.


----------



## Sharron1 (Aug 6, 2021)

Barfly said:


> @Haggied
> My HbA1c was exactly the same as yours at 59.   When I first started my self-treatment my levels on the meter spiked at 15+ and 6.2.  Now they have levelled out and average under 10 for the most part.  I do not know how much of that is due to the Metformin and how much to my dietary changes.  Try these steps advice to


Interesting question. Last year when I asked my GP that question. Her immediate response was ,'It is far too soon to come off Metformin ' Not what I had asked. I didn't ask again. But I was rather surprised at her quick assumption. Did you ever find out some sort of an  answer?


----------



## Barfly (Aug 6, 2021)

Sharron1 said:


> Interesting question. Last year when I asked my GP that question. Her immediate response was ,'It is far too soon to come off Metformin ' Not what I had asked. I didn't ask again. But I was rather surprised at her quick assumption. Did you ever find out some sort of an  answer?


@Sharron1  No.  I am due to see the diabetic nursie on the 10th Aug.  I'll be sure to add this to my list of questions.
Will post on the forum the response I get.
Cheers Tony.


----------



## Drummer (Aug 6, 2021)

I fixed my blood glucose first, just by not eating carbs.
My weight reduced, my Hba1c reduced (91 to 41) and I am classed as in remission, but what it has not fixed is the ease with which I put on weight eating carbs.
I am far happier eating this way and having my clothes gradually get looser. I have heading for an M now, and I used to wear XXL.


----------



## Barfly (Aug 6, 2021)

Drummer said:


> I fixed my blood glucose first, just by not eating carbs.
> My weight reduced, my Hba1c reduced (91 to 41) and I am classed as in remission, but what it has not fixed is the ease with which I put on weight eating carbs.
> I am far happier eating this way and having my clothes gradually get looser. I have heading for an M now, and I used to wear XXL.


So I will no longer have to move out of the way in Ashley Road when I pass you?   Cheers and well done to you love for doing it.   My tummy stubbornly refuses to budge, but my legs and arms have got really thin so the lovely Jane tells me.....my granddaughter still says you have a fat tummy grandad!
Cheers Tony.


----------



## Sharron1 (Aug 6, 2021)

Barfly said:


> @Sharron1  No.  I am due to see the diabetic nursie on the 10th Aug.  I'll be sure to add this to my list of questions.
> Will post on the forum the response I get.
> Cheers Tony.


Good luck. I hope you get some answer, it is an interesting question.  It won't  be a definitive answer  because diabetes is so different for everyone, but I can't  believe that there isn't a research study somewhere.


----------



## Weekender (Aug 6, 2021)

Drummer said:


> I fixed my blood glucose first, just by not eating carbs.
> My weight reduced, my Hba1c reduced (91 to 41) and I am classed as in remission, but what it has not fixed is the ease with which I put on weight eating carbs.
> I am far happier eating this way and having my clothes gradually get looser. I have heading for an M now, and I used to wear XXL.


I'm in Sainsbury's collecting an order of sale T shirts in L.


----------



## Drummer (Aug 6, 2021)

Barfly said:


> So I will no longer have to move out of the way in Ashley Road when I pass you?   Cheers and well done to you love for doing it.   My tummy stubbornly refuses to budge, but my legs and arms have got really thin so the lovely Jane tells me.....my granddaughter still says you have a fat tummy grandad!
> Cheers Tony.


Ah - but I will probably be trundling along my trolley stacked with my melodeon and other music stuff - you'll need to watch your toes.


----------



## abbiosbiston (Aug 6, 2021)

Does 15kg count as a big loss? I went from 81kg to 66kg and dropped my Hb1AC from 48 to 28.


----------



## Barfly (Aug 6, 2021)

abbiosbiston said:


> Does 15kg count as a big loss? I went from 81kg to 66kg and dropped my Hb1AC from 48 to 28.


I should cocoa.  I would love to drop 5-10kg.  I presume you are a female... 66kg for a guy is pretty small.


----------



## abbiosbiston (Aug 6, 2021)

Barfly said:


> I should cocoa.  I would love to drop 5-10kg.  I presume you are a female... 66kg for a guy is pretty small.


Yes. I'm a woman and I'm 5'6.


----------



## Kreator (Aug 6, 2021)

Yes - 15Kg or 15% is the target to put T2 into remission...

Lol, I'm a guy and I'm 64.5Kg! - I'm 5'4...lost 12.9Kg so far in 12 weeks....


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm 5ft 4in and 55.6 kg. I have always wanted to be 6 inches taller !


----------



## Loobyloo (Aug 6, 2021)

I have lost just over 25kg in the past year and Hba1c of 108 down to 36 now. I can eat the odd treat now without my Bg rising by more than 2mmol/L. Although i will stick with being mainly low carb and exercising daily just because i feel better and to keep my weight down. I have now dropped from 2000mg to 500mg Metformin without a lot of difference in Bg levels. So prob heading towards remission.
Forgot to mention my diet is around 100 carbs a day.


----------



## Kreator (Aug 6, 2021)

Gwynn said:


> I'm 5ft 4in and 55.6 kg. I have always wanted to be 6 inches taller !


I've always been happy with my height, I have however always wanted to be less weighty! - I am now, but would still like at some point get down a little further maybe around 60Kg..

Unfortunately, I don't think there's a cure for lack of height though lol!


----------



## Kreator (Aug 6, 2021)

Loobyloo said:


> I have lost just over 25kg in the past year and Hba1c of 108 down to 36 now. I can eat the odd treat now without my Bg rising by more than 2mmol/L. Although i will stick with being mainly low carb and exercising daily just because i feel better and to keep my weight down. I have now dropped from 2000mg to 500mg Metformin without a lot of difference in Bg levels. So prob heading towards remission.
> Forgot to mention my diet is around 100 carbs a day.


That's a great result also! well done you! - at Hba1c of 36, you're techically low enough to be in remission (although full remission is without medication..)


----------



## abbiosbiston (Aug 6, 2021)

Kreator said:


> Yes - 15Kg or 15% is the target to put T2 into remission...
> 
> Lol, I'm a guy and I'm 64.5Kg! - I'm 5'4...lost 12.9Kg so far in 12 weeks....


For me 15kg was 20% of my body weight.


----------



## Loobyloo (Aug 6, 2021)

Kreator said:


> That's a great result also! well done you! - at Hba1c of 36, you're techically low enough to be in remission (although full remission is without medication..)


I realise that and could probably drop the last 500mg but at the moment i have decided to keep taking for the possible health benefits.


----------



## Kreator (Aug 7, 2021)

abbiosbiston said:


> For me 15kg was 20% of my body weight.


For me, my weight loss was 16.5% body weight...Professor Roy Taylor in his book suggests 15% body weight loss for people under 80Kg to start with can be enough to put T2 into remission


----------



## abbiosbiston (Aug 7, 2021)

Kreator said:


> For me, my weight loss was 16.5% body weight...Professor Roy Taylor in his book suggests 15% body weight loss for people under 80Kg to start with can be enough to put T2 into remission


Both the community Diabetic Nurse and Dietician said with my current Hb1AC and how much I work out, I've probably lost enough. My GP wanted a 25% weight loss but the Dietician said there's no scientific basis for that so I'm going to aim for maintenance now.


----------



## travellor (Aug 7, 2021)

Loobyloo said:


> I realise that and could probably drop the last 500mg but at the moment i have decided to keep taking for the possible health benefits.


I had that fight. 
In the end the doctor took me off it.


----------



## Juliecov (Aug 24, 2021)

Haggied said:


> Wow, well done you two on turning your life around. I am motivated to change things too but love reading your stories. It really is inspirational!


Thanks, husband just said 'still more work needed '. I do hope things work for you, I have never lost this much weight so it does happen


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 24, 2021)

38% less of me after 9 months of strict diet and latterly increased exercise. 55.5 Kg now down from 94 Kg. I am probably in remission now with an HbA1c of 34 (was 140 at diagnosis)

I have always hated being short. I felt I was always invisible and often unworthy...


----------



## Drummer (Aug 24, 2021)

I used to wear boots which made me 5ft 10 or 11 tall - I once walked into a club wearing a satin blouse, matching suede waistcoat and miniskirt and the black boots, which were the tallest, and three men dropped their drinks.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 24, 2021)

Well at 5ft 3 on a tall day without The Heels I was always exactly like Garfield himself - not overweight - always undertall!  And still am now being older, unable to wear those heels any more and having ruddywell shrunk in height.


----------



## Drummer (Aug 25, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Well at 5ft 3 on a tall day without The Heels I was always exactly like Garfield himself - not overweight - always undertall!  And still am now being older, unable to wear those heels any more and having ruddywell shrunk in height.


Me too, lost half an inch.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 25, 2021)

Drummer said:


> Me too, lost half an inch.


Yep - now 5'2 and no argument, deep sigh.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 26, 2021)

I've reached my first "Scranniversary" - just over a year since I modified my diet. I lost just over 18Kg or 40lb in eight months to reach 10st 7lb, where I've remained. My diabetic nurse is classing me as in remission with my A1c as 38 over the last six months. So, yes the weight loss regime does work for some and eating the right foods ie nothing with added sugar and easily accessed starches such as potatoes, white flour and white rice works at treat. Ok, I'm the same weight now as I was in my early 20's but at 67 I've got a medium sized body in a large skin....I make Gollum look like Christopher Biggins but I'm happy


----------



## LhasaMomma (Oct 3, 2021)

Gwynn said:


> Galaxy quest. One of my favourite films too


And another GQ fan x


----------



## LhasaMomma (Oct 3, 2021)

Well, I can firmly confirm that losing weight can cause remission.  Firstly, I initially lost 70lbs and while still a little overweight, I went into remission.  Secondly, as a Medical Biochemist I worked on a team who researched the actual theory many years ago.  Only 6% of those who lost weight remained actively diabetic - and while they had lost weight they were all still on very high carb diets - that meant that 94% of those who lost weight went into remission.  Interestingly, there was no percentage of excess weight or actual amount .... It varied by person.I

Unfortunately, I can also confirm that putting weight back on will mean your diabetes returning with a vengeance.  Even though I became disabled with illness, I nursed my elderly mother for five years and it was virtually impossible to concentrate on my diet.  Since her death, I have lost 50lbs again but this time far from signs of remission, my diabetes got worse and worse.  I went on Metformin but horrendous side effects.  And my weight stalled because the constant hunger was insane.  My GP felt that I might benefit from Ozempic.


----------



## Haggied (Oct 3, 2021)

Thank you all for your great replies! I hadn’t realised so many people had responded actually.  Just thought I would update everyone in my own situation. I was diagnosed 28th July and so far since my diagnosis I’ve lost 1st 6lbs but 2st 6lbs since January 2021 so all going in the right direction and not losing it too quickly. I don’t have my next HBA1C test until November but I can only imagine that will have reduced down from 59 as I’ve been increasing my protien/fats and reducing carbs. Fingers crossed and I can update next month. Love hearing all your stories so thank you for sharing! x


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 3, 2021)

Keep going Haggied. Looks like you are doing your utmost to tame or even beat the beastie.


----------



## Deleted member 33972 (Oct 3, 2021)

Lots of inspiration on this for me. I’ve decided to cut a few things down or out of my diet


----------



## Radical cartoons (Nov 29, 2021)

I've been following my own version of LCHF, managed to lose my "pandemic" weight, ( 1.5 stone over the last 3 months) but still got 12lbs to go to my healthy BMI weight. So still in the middle of my overweight range.
 I'm currently in remission with my T2.
Just had the annual checkup  - my nurse was thrilled at my weight loss and HBA1c result (48, down from 70 this time last year), she cut my meds - then in THE NEXT BREATH, said " oh but your LDLs are too high, I think I'll put you on Statins"!
Well of course they are highER, I am having a higher percentage of fat in my diet in order to beat the diabetes!
I'm 61, never smoked, gave up alcohol 3 years ago, going on 3 long walks a week plus walking uphill on a treadmill, so I don't consider her "11.4% chance of having a heart attack in the next 10 years" anything to write home about! (That's 1.4% over their 10% threshold).
I mean I know they are in hock to the drug companies, but to threaten me with Statins out of the blue like that?
Anyway, she had me in for another blood test, and what a surprise, my Liver is perfectly fine, "no further action needed"!
I should bloody think so! 
If I sound cynical I apologise.
They really try to get us all ways, don't  they? It can only be because it's part of their training to push drugs on us.
And another thing which I found annoying, it's only now I'm in remission, after battling with this for 15 years, that she says "you can cut the gliclazide to half a pill a day, I'm always happy to be able to take people off that, BECAUSE IT'S SO BAD FOR WEIGHT GAIN"!
So only tell me that now, when I have asked repeatedly over the years if any of my meds might cause weight gain, and been told that they won't??
What is this, health care, or a medical version of "It's A Knockout"? ( For those who remember it)!


----------



## Gwynn (Nov 29, 2021)

Keeping the weight off is a harder bit and requires constant vigillance. Having said that, actually, life is the harder bit, keeping weight off is just a management part of the diabetes. It is way too easy to slip back into old habits or to relax a bit too much and lose the triumph. Me? I'm never going there!

One way I ensure that I keep on track is by analysing (just looking at) the daily body data and not becomming complacent with a 'made it' sort of thinking. The best I can hope for is 'on track' and that is good enough for me. It's a gold medal every single day.

Not just a gold medal. Great health. Great fitness. Great mood. Great food. You name it. 

By Grabthars hammer....what a savings !!!


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 29, 2021)

I am very conscious that it is the whole package of dietary changes and exercise that impacts on weight loss or gain. My enforced inactivity because of the knee injury for what is now getting on for 7 weeks, despite reducing my food intake by one third I have put weight back on. It is really upsetting as I was doing well at losing weight. The difference from walking 3 miles a day and being active anyway is difficult. I have still a long time before I am going to be more mobile.


----------



## Gwynn (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes, hmmm, I am now inactive due to an enforced self isolation before an operation and I am very aware of trying to control my weight.

Not sure if I will succeed but I am trying, like you, by reducing my calorie intake. So far it seems to be ok but it is only days not weeks. Eventually, with the op, recovery, second op, second recovery, it may end up being many weeks before I can exercise again.

I have reduced my calorie intake to 200 below my guessed base calorific needs. But to be honest it's all pretty much guesswork with a lot of adjustments day on day.

Not sure what to suggest because the options open to you seem very limited.

So frustrating.

Can you lower your present calorie intake further without it driving you mad?


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 29, 2021)

Gwynn said:


> Yes, hmmm, I am now inactive due to an enforced self isolation before an operation and I am very aware of trying to control my weight.
> 
> Not sure if I will succeed but I am trying, like you, by reducing my calorie intake. So far it seems to be ok but it is only days not weeks. Eventually, with the op, recovery, second op, second recovery, it may end up being many weeks before I can exercise again.
> 
> ...


I have used a low carb approach and have 70g carb per day, don't have anything between meals and reduced my portions of the main meal. I would have made something (stews, curries, chilli etc) that would do four portions but now it is stretched to six.
I can get about the house ground floor with the crutch but that is not quite the same, I will not know how much walking I can do until my x ray on 16th Dec.


----------



## Bubsy 19 (Nov 29, 2021)

I was recently diagnosed,  a very brief appointment with little information. Told to look it all up on the internet and got overloaded with contrasting information! I dared to book another appointment with the (more patient) diabetic nurse and she has asked me to make a food diary for a couple of weeks and return. Writing everything down is quite interesting, shows up my weaknesses and also the difficulties with cooking for others - like husband who likes puddings and cakes which I'm trying to avoid. I have lost a stone, but have put that down to tooth ache pain and extraction and only cuppa soup would do.


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 29, 2021)

Bubsy 19 said:


> I was recently diagnosed,  a very brief appointment with little information. Told to look it all up on the internet and got overloaded with contrasting information! I dared to book another appointment with the (more patient) diabetic nurse and she has asked me to make a food diary for a couple of weeks and return. Writing everything down is quite interesting, shows up my weaknesses and also the difficulties with cooking for others - like husband who likes puddings and cakes which I'm trying to avoid. I have lost a stone, but have put that down to tooth ache pain and extraction and only cuppa soup would do.


Although that is a painful way of doing it, the good start on weight loss is something to keep up and also you stomach will have adjusted to having less food so that should give you a head start on reducing the carbohydrates in you diet which tend to be the bulky things.
My Other Half really engaged with the low carb way and also lost weight which he wanted to do, feeling much better for it.
The food diary is a really good idea as it can highlight where you can make some savings or substitutions for the high carb foods.
You will find acceptable puddings by searching for low carb or keto puddings either on the internet or in the food forum here.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 5, 2021)

Beware My malware reports a trojan in the link


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 5, 2021)

I didn't attempt to open the link. I just reported it as spam, but thanks for the "heads up" to everyone @Drummer


----------



## Leadinglights (Dec 5, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> I didn't attempt to open the link. I just reported it as spam, but thanks for the "heads up" to everyone @Drummer


I also reported it as it appeared in a very old thread.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Dec 5, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> I also reported it as it appeared in a very old thread.


4th of these I have seen (and reported).  This spammer seems to have had a busy morning!


----------



## Robin (Dec 5, 2021)

Also reported it off another couple of threads!


----------



## grovesy (Dec 5, 2021)

silentsquirrel said:


> 4th of these I have seen (and reported).  This spammer seems to have had a busy morning!





Robin said:


> Also reported it off another couple of threads!


 Me too!


----------



## jessieba (Nov 9, 2022)

I really understand you, because my friend had the same situation, he also has diabetes.


----------

